# Ics notification from verizon



## dbittle59 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just recieved this

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome i'm super stoked quick question though do I have to be stock and unrooted to be able to receive this and to update?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Stock yes

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

tommymac1039 said:


> Awesome i'm super stoked quick question though do I have to be stock and unrooted to be able to receive this and to update?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Stock, yes. Unrooted, no. Get on the market and download Voodoo OTA Root Keeper. It's an app that backs up your root binary. So when you install the update you can back up SU, temp unroot, install OTA and the after you boot back up, restore your root from back up. Works like a charm. And if it doesn't, we have already rooted the official 4.0.4 ICS so you can always reroot if needed.


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

awesome so is the update available

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone pulled the update file? My razr is saying up to date. Im just stock rooted. Sick of 2.3.6


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

Try unrooting I used ota deal from market it didn't work maybe because i'm ruining something other than a stock ROM

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm using eclipse ROM should I go to a stock ROM?I go to update in settings and motorola says I need an account I try to set up account it force closes?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TruSteelfan said:


> Has anyone pulled the update file? My razr is saying up to date. Im just stock rooted. Sick of 2.3.6


Would be nice to get the update zip...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is the file for the OTA. It was leaked on the 15th and is identical.

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php?/...11-[Morning-Of-6.15.2012]-[Not-Fastbootable!]


----------

